# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  I Consorzi e applicazione del SIOPE

## chiara

VI informo che tutti i Consorzi di enti locali che gestiscono la contabilità ai sensi del T.U.E.L. 267/2000 e che hanno applicato ai loro bilanci il modello n. 2 del Decreto 194/1996 relativo al bilancio di previsione (con 6 titoli di entrata e non 5 come le Comunità Montane) devono utilizzare la codifica delle entrate di cui allallegato A/2 al DM del 14 novembre 2006. 
I Consorzi che hanno applicato il modello di bilancio previsto per i Comuni possono, senza modificare lo schema di bilancio, associare i codici SIOPE dellallegato A/2 del citato decreto alle entrate dei loro bilanci, facendo riferimento alla descrizione delle voci del decreto e non alla numerazione dei titoli.

----------

